# Real Photos of the 2006 Look Paint Schemes



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone know a site which has posted photos of the new 2006 Look paint schemes for their 555, 565 and 585 models? I'm not talking about the computer generated graphic pictures you see on the Look website or at most dealers sites. I'm talking about real actual photos taken of the Titan Weave paint scheme on the 565 and the Red/Gray paint scheme on the 555.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Troy16 said:


> Does anyone know a site which has posted photos of the new 2006 Look paint schemes for their 555, 565 and 585 models? I'm not talking about the computer generated graphic pictures you see on the Look website or at most dealers sites. I'm talking about real actual photos taken of the Titan Weave paint scheme on the 565 and the Red/Gray paint scheme on the 555.


Try Competitivecyclist.com


----------

